# Water still



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Well a couple weeks ago I bought a pressure canner cheap, needed some parts fer my big one. 

I was gonna get rid a it (to much stuff already) when a light bulb wen't on. I'm gonna add a fittin where I took the other one out an make up a coil ta distill water if need be. It ain't big, but would get a feller some safe water in the short term while he was gettin some more.

When I get it put tagether I'll post up some pics.


----------



## homeschoolmomma (Jul 12, 2012)

Would love to see the pics once it's done


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Sure you aren't gonna make more of what you are holding in your avatar?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I won't tell!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Brew cooked in aluminum will blind ya.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Magus said:


> Brew cooked in aluminum will blind ya.


I was kinda thinking the same darn thing.. either that or give ya parkensen's .


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Copper be best but stainless works good to. Although I wouldn't know nothin bout that stuff.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I would. grandpa ran one for ages.copper tastes best but stainless makes for a more "tangy" buzz.dunno why.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

If you make sure only the vapors enter the copper tubing, I can't imagine the end product having any aluminum compounds present in it.


----------

